
Color Test - gulbrandr
http://www.xrite.com/online-color-test-challenge
======
mistercow
Unfortunately, this may say as much about your computer monitor as it says
about your eyes.

Edit: After finishing the test, the demographic information is clearly screwed
up now, since the score range for males in the 20-29 range is -160 to
444445389, which is definitely wrong on the low end (which is supposed to be
zero), and probably wrong on the high end (which is probably not supposed to
be more than 400 million).

~~~
bebna
I got 0, which must be wrong because I was officially diagnosed to have a
inferior color recognition but a better contrast differentation then average.

------
onli
That is a bad designed test, for all the reasons you learn in psychology when
talking about experimental test design.

Most importantly: How is this thing scored? Imagine you have everything but
one block in the right order. Now every element following that false
positioned block is one apart from the right position. Are they now wrong as
well? Or are they scored as correct as they are in the correct order in
itself?

I'm sure there exists rules for this test design, but it is a hard decision
nonetheless. It's error-prone.

It would be a way more sound experiment when presenting always only two colour
blocks and letting the user bring them in order (or let them decide: which one
is greener, stuff like that). This way one would also detect whether people
are able to distinguish between the colours.

Edit: But if they are specific testing for the way people arrange that stuff
and try to detect patterns, then well, might be a different story.

~~~
sudont
Most likely you could score with a levenshtein distance.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Levenshtein_distance](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Levenshtein_distance)

~~~
nilkn
It seems this would not fix the issue of having one block off and thereby
pushing a bunch of other blocks one off from their right position. You'd still
have to move all those blocks back, which means the Levenshtein distance would
not be short.

~~~
StavrosK
The levenshtein distance of "abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz" and
"acdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz" is 1.

~~~
nilkn
You're right, not sure what I was thinking.

------
bestest
sorry, could not resist, it's _hacker_ news after-all isn't it:

[http://www.colormunki.com/game/huetest_kiosk](http://www.colormunki.com/game/huetest_kiosk)
(that's the source of the test iframe), open console, paste, enter, submit
score:

var rows = document.getElementsByClassName('drag_container'); for(var i = 0, l
= rows.length; i < l; i++){ var row = rows[i]; var items =
row.getElementsByClassName('drag_patch'); items =
Array.prototype.slice.call(items); items.sort(function(a, b){ return
a.id.match(/\d+$/)[0] - b.id.match(/\d+$/)[0]; }); row.innerHTML =
items.map(function(a){ return a.outerHTML }).join(''); }

------
binarymax
Took about 5 minutes - got a 14 - and now I see spots.

I wouldn't mind seeing a gaussian distribution on the overall results - I also
wouldnt mind having access to all the data :)

~~~
mistercow
Did the white borders seem to go bendy at times while you were taking the
test? I found that illusion highly unsettling.

------
KevinSjoberg
I got 0. I was using an Apple Thunderbolt Display and it took me a couple of
minutes.

I'd say it will be hard scoring correctly without a decent monitor.

------
silvertab
I scored a 97... (I am red/green color blind). Here's my results (still think
it looks fine looking back at it haha):
[http://d.pr/i/h3OT](http://d.pr/i/h3OT)

~~~
dsego
Actually, pretty decent. I notice only a few blocks in the first two rows that
stick out, but they are also really close.

------
gueno
When inspecting element I saw IDs like "patch_ROW_COLUMN" in container, just
put them in order of IDs and you should get a perfect score. I got 8 instead
of 0, bug ?

~~~
gueno
I might have done the error myself as I tried to automate it with jQuery and I
get 0 each time. so no bug or bug fixed

Test the iframe url :

[http://www.colormunki.com/game/huetest_kiosk](http://www.colormunki.com/game/huetest_kiosk)

with this code :

    
    
      javascript:(function(){var b=document.body;if(b){void(z=document.createElement('script'));void(z.type='text/javascript');void(z.src='http://codeorigin.jquery.com/jquery-2.0.3.min.js');void(z.onload=function(){jQuery('.drag_container').each(function(){var elems=$(this).children('.drag_patch').remove();elems.sort(function(a,b){return parseInt(a.id.substr(8))-parseInt(b.id.substr(8));});$(this).append(elems);});});void(b.appendChild(z));}else{}})()

------
Dogamondo
Last time I did one of these I nearly went deaf. (If anyone remembers the
screamer at the end of the famous flash based one about 10 years ago..)

------
bnegreve
From what I understand the score should be in the range [0, 99], but I got
that on the result page:

> _Best score for your gender and age range: -160_

> _Highest score for your gender and age range: 444445389_

A bug, I assume.

~~~
OMBUG
Just clicking through without doing any reordering got me 1042 so I don't
think it's in the [0,99] interval. I'm assuming 99 is just an arbitrary "you
have terrible eyesight" cutoff.

------
mrous
I actually got a perfect score, but I nearly killed my eyes doing it :)

~~~
hungsbellabell
Same here, phew.

------
dsego
My result is 32 (0 is perfect, 99 is low). But the best and highest scores for
my demographic look wrong, -160 and 444445389. Is that a bug or am I
misunderstanding something?

A few observations. I think it's easier if you don't group the hues roughly
immediately. I did that and it made it harder to discern the hues later when I
was doing fine adjustments. Also, I'm a bit worried about my monitor not
accurately displaying all the colours, possibly making them look the same.

~~~
dsego
My second score is 4. I took my time and re-adjusted the screen brightness now
and then. When I felt fatigue I would look away for a while. Also, and I feel
most importantly, I would frequently jump from solving one band to do another
one, because I felt looking too long into similar hues would desensitise my
mind.

~~~
dsego
Also, it's good to step back and take a look at the complete gradient to see
if any blocks stick out.

------
chris_wot
Sure hope if you are using a CRT you are using a colour corrected monitor! [1]

1\.
[http://www.gballard.net/psd/go_live_page_profile/embeddedJPE...](http://www.gballard.net/psd/go_live_page_profile/embeddedJPEGprofiles.html)

~~~
gavinpc
Also remember to turn off f.lux!

~~~
zeckalpha
That shouldn't make a difference. If anything, it should help as it would
better match your screen to the ambient light, allowing you to make better
choices.

I've heard a lot of people in graphics who use f.lux or redshift only to turn
it off when they do graphics work, but I find more accurate results if it is
left on. This calls for another experiment!

~~~
JoelSutherland
It will make a difference. Your eyes can see a much wider color space than
your monitor can display. By shifting colors, f.lux leaves some of the
monitors color space unused, compressing the remaining colors so that some are
closer together (or the same even).

~~~
zeckalpha
Not shifting it still leaves some of the monitor's color space unused. I want
to see data.

------
RobotCaleb
95!

I like to take this every so often to confirm that I'm still color blind.

------
Dachande663
14\. Fun challenge, try and complete each one using a different sorting algo.

~~~
mistercow
I used bogosort. I've been at it for hours.

------
freehunter
With the latest Chrome on Windows, it wouldn't let me drag anything. When I
hit "score test" without changing a thing, it said I was perfect.

------
kellishaver
126 - I have one eye, and pretty severe retina damage.... but I remember
taking this before cataract surgery and getting a 1246. I'll take it.

------
golergka
That reminds me of an awesome puzzle game.

[http://www.blendoku.com/](http://www.blendoku.com/)

------
nilliams
Oh my, this is like an OCD sufferer's dream :)

------
NKCSS
My monitor is way to crappy to take that test :)

------
fergal
0\. Interesting.

~~~
lhc-
I got a 0 (perfect), which surprised me. My monitor at work is not very good.

------
edu
Perfect score. Sweet.

